# white field boss 31



## Fieldboss31 (Aug 3, 2012)

I'm looking for parts. glow plugs, ect. Anyone know where i can find parts? I've tried local places and on the internet but to no avail.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Have you tried this place
http://www.easytractorparts.com/white-tractor-parts.html

or maybe this may help

www.schmidtinc.com 

or give this guy a call


Welters White Tractor dealer close to Monet Mo his no is 417-498-6496

I haven't tried these but they might be helpful


----------

